
PVS-Studio for Linux - PVS-Studio
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0441/
======
PVS-Studio
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/59hba7/cc_static_cod...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/59hba7/cc_static_code_analyzer_pvsstudio_for_linux/)

